# Snow/Christmas levels?



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

It's that time of year again! There's snow outside my window, and it got me reminiscing about the good old days. Lots of games had winter-themed levels, and they felt so much more real playing them in the actual season. One of my favorites in particular was Frappe Snowland, from Mario Kart 64. The cheery music accompanied with fond memories of playing with my brother and sister just bring it over the top for me. Mario Kart 64 was actually the first console game I've ever owned for myself, so it was really special to me. How about you guys, what are your favorite winter-themed levels?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 12, 2013)

I have fond memories from my boyhood trekking through Gorilla  Glacier in Donkey Kong Country. The vast mountains overlooking me as I hiked through hazardous terrain.

Then there were the days of racing around Sherbert Land in Mario Kart  64. I like penguins, and I like that this track was so filled with penguins that they were even wandering around in a cave.

Am I the only one here who still enjoys conquering Freezeezy Peak in Banjo-Kazooie?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 12, 2013)

There's a Christmas themed expansion pack for Duke Nukem 3D on Steam.  Really brings back the memories of 90's 'Christmas Editions' of games.

Always Jazz Jackrabbit Holiday Hare '98.  (Why is this game NOT on Steam?)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 12, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> There's a Christmas themed expansion pack for Duke Nukem 3D on Steam.  Really brings back the memories of 90's 'Christmas Editions' of games.
> 
> Always Jazz Jackrabbit Holiday Hare '98.  (Why is this game NOT on Steam?)



Makes me wish even more that I had Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one here who still enjoys conquering Freezeezy Peak in Banjo-Kazooie?



I'd completely forgotten about that!

There's a special place in my heart for the winter level in Jazz Jackrabbit 2. After you've worked through the game to that point, it just built up so much atmosphere and it's rather emotional for me. I guess it helps how indescribably epic the music in that game is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6f4WjaI14I


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Anybody remember Phendrana Drifts from Metroid Prime- best ice world in a video game. This baby had it all- buildings of a ruined Chozo village which made me wonder how they must have lived a short time before being eliminated, the laboratories of the sinister Space Pirates whose enterprising schemes would have held the galaxy in their hands, and some really beautiful ice caverns which would still be considered beautiful more than a decade afterwards. And the cool thing is that for once, Nintendo decided an ice level shouldn't be an excuse to give your character invisible roller skates.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 12, 2013)

I really enjoyed the snow levels in the sonic the hedgehog franchise, particularly the one in sonic 3.  The snow world in Diddy Kong racing will always bring back find memories too

does anyone remember the Christmas cheat in donkey Kong country 3?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 12, 2013)

chocomage said:


> I really enjoyed the snow levels in the sonic the hedgehog franchise, particularly the one in sonic 3.  The snow world in Diddy Kong racing will always bring back find memories too
> 
> does anyone remember the Christmas cheat in donkey Kong country 3?



Yeah, but only the music you hear with it. I never actually used it though.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 12, 2013)

I love the ice stages in the Sonic games. In addition to the Ice Cap Zone, I also like Twinkle Snow Zone from Sonic Advance 3. 

Okami also had the Northern Country of Kamui which wasn't itself a level I guess but it stood out all the same. The whole atmosphere of that place was crazy as the game was coming to climax.


----------



## Jags (Dec 12, 2013)

The snow mansion in Twilight Princess was an awesome snowy level,  cool design and fun puzzles.


----------



## Rinz (Dec 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The snow mansion in Twilight Princess was an awesome snowy level,  cool design and fun puzzles.


The surrounding area and snowboarding minigame was really cool too.

Also, while not exactly winter-related, I've always been fond of the whole frozen Zora thing from OoT.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2013)

There is a really beautiful snow level in Journey. It's probably the biggest moment you also bond with another player if you end up finding another companion.

The ending songs really put it to a nice emotional level. It's almost like 2 different versions of the snow levels since the color palettes change as well (though it's pretty much the same area).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2013)

I want a game that lets me play football (soccer) with German and British soldiers in the No Man's Land during the christmas truce of WW1.

That'd be a cute game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

Phantasy Star Online 2 is having Christmas themed quests. The ARKS ships have been decked out in festive stuff and the Christmas Rappies are here! :3


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

I've always loved the Cool, Cool Mountain stage of Super Mario 64. :>


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 13, 2013)

I had fond memories of Nights into Dreams holiday themed level.  I also liked Animal Crossing for the gamecube.  When the holidays began to roll around, the whole landscape changed and you could get cute stuff for your house and presents on the big day.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 13, 2013)

It was incredible what they put forth for animal crossing(game cube)! I was sort of saddened that I only had the opportunity to play during the winter But it was so beautiful!


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 13, 2013)

Evergreen Lift from Kirby's Epic Yarn always gives me some of the Christmas spirit. 


It's to bad most video games seem to make the snowy levels like this.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2013)

I've always been particularly fond of the ice world / World 4 from Mario 2.

Phendrana Drifts from Metroid Prime also sticks out to me. Especially because of its music.


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 13, 2013)

We have this little number from Men of War: Assault Squad.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. 3 stage 6.

Also this:

[video=youtube;o6s_4m9aNBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6s_4m9aNBY[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2013)

scythemouse said:


> We have this little number from Men of War: Assault Squad.



OHHH MAN HOW DID I FORGET THIS 

Also there's the Barbecue mission but idk what that was about.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've always been particularly fond of the ice world / World 4 from Mario 2.
> 
> Phendrana Drifts from Metroid Prime also sticks out to me. Especially because of its music.



Yeah, such a nice little winter wonderland. ^^

Then there's this thing:


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 14, 2013)

Christmas with Sonic, anyone?  And look, Christmas, not just 'snow'!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 14, 2013)

Snow levels: As usual . . .
Not a fucking flake in sight.

Christmas Level: House has been decorated since November.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2013)

That level from (I'm assuming) Sonic 4 Part 2 looks great. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2013)

Ah yes, White Park! 
Linear as fuck! \:3/
Nice atmosphere though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

I love Chill Penguin's stage in Mega Man X. What's better than a snow level where the end boss is an ass-kicking robot penguin?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix: Christmas town. :I



Does it have that famous song?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Famous song?



The one for Jack first discovering Christmas.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I've never seen the movie.



That's okay, neither have I. XD

I also like 40 Below Frige from Wario Land 4. The music is awesome (as usual), and there's a lot of places where you can roll yourself into a snowball.

[video=youtube;hG1An92GqBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG1An92GqBw[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2013)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fawna (Dec 19, 2013)

My entire life has been watching Christmas themed episodes of tv shows with snow everywhere, video game levels with snow, reading books about snow in December, songs about 'white Christmas'... while looking outside and seeing the air above the road shimmering from the ridiculous heat.

I want a Christmas themed episode based in the Southern Hemisphere.  Screw you wintery guys.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 19, 2013)

Somebody already mentioned Freezeezy Peak from Banjo-Kazooie and the temple in Twilight Princess. Those are the two that spring to mind.

Of course, there's also Hailfire Peaks in Banjo-Tooie and that other snow temple with the Gorons in Majora's Mask. And the Super Mario 64 levels (I think there were two).


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2013)

Gex III: Deep Cover Gecko.

A game about a horny lizard looking to score with a secret agent, involving finding remote controls inside TV Channels, had this marvellous level where you fought a robot Santa. 

There was even a snowboarding minigame. <3 Much love.

RIP Gex. "They are of a strange species that find Adam Sandler funny."


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I always liked stage 2 of Bug Princess 2. The music was so cheery. c:


[video=youtube;6ZO2tet_sYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZO2tet_sYM[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I love Chill Penguin's stage in Mega Man X. What's better than a snow level where the end boss is an ass-kicking robot penguin?


Frost Walrus! I remember playing/watching X4 over someone's house when I was little. We had the original X, and I loved it, but that game looked waaaay cooler! (Even if it's cringe worthy nowadays)


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Frost Man was another one.


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Frost Walrus! I remember playing/watching X4 over someone's house when I was little. We had the original X, and I loved it, but that game looked waaaay cooler! (Even if it's cringe worthy nowadays)



Blizzardman from #6  <3

Fecking ancient, but classic level design with the submarine in the ice and blah blah blah. Had the best powerup, too.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one here who still enjoys conquering Freezeezy Peak in Banjo-Kazooie?


Probably my favourite level in the game, so yeah I love Freezeezy Peak.
Other snowy levels? Hmm... I do love me Sherbet Land on Mario Kart 64, and I love the Coerthas region in FFXIV: A Realm Reborn. I love most snowy places, they're generally really pretty.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2013)

Polar Sea - Ratchet and Clank All 4 One




Assassin's Creed III - The Frontier (when the season changes)




The Last of Us - toward the end of the game.




Uncharted 2 - Beginning and end of game.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2013)

Damn, my picture didn't show. 






WEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot polar bear ride - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYSswuQQBI0
Crash Team Racing Blizzard Bluff - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC7e6rdtxLU


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 19, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Polar Sea - Ratchet and Clank All 4 One


I love pretty much all Ratchet and Clank games, except this one, I hated All 4 One, but, I have to admit I did enjoy this level, sliding down the ice slides was great fun.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2013)

Ooohhh I love the snow level of Gex: Deep Cover Gecko. The level that scared me in that game was the one where there were hunters and bears walking around through a maze.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone dressing up as Jingle for Animal Crossing New Leaf?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2013)

Got me a Christmas tree sword. o3o


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 23, 2013)

Relevant -
[video=youtube;y6vMqAAKFuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6vMqAAKFuM[/video]


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 23, 2013)

7 foot snow level ;-; help me im gonna freeze to death


----------

